# Suche Lied



## Berky (10. Januar 2018)

Suche ein Lied das aus den 80`ern. Es beinhaltet auch diese sich wiederholende Stimme wie im Video unten, nur das es etwa dreimal langsamer ist und wenn ich mich nicht irre von einem Synthesizer erzeugt wirkt. Das Lied ist ohne Gesang und Low Tempo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=39&v=Vkfpi2H8tOE


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2018)

Könnte eine vaporwave Version des Song sein


----------



## Berky (10. Januar 2018)

Ich hab den Song schon als Kind in den 90ern gehört,  vaporwave gibts ab 2010. Normalerweise geb ich ein Text vom Song ein wenn ich ein Lied Suche, dieser ist Instrumental, genaugenommen Synthesizer Musik ohne Gesang. Die sich wiederholende Stimme wie oben im Video wirkt gekünstelt und man hört das es von einem Synthesizer kommt. Es lädt auch zum träumen ein, lowtempo. Wenn ich mich nicht irre gab es auch ein Musikvideo, es hatte ganz bestimmt die breite Masse erreicht gehabt damals, so hab ich es in Errinerung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

Wäre das langsam genug?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEAxbjl2xWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder eine Version zum angewöhnen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JylFNSjNtlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (10. Januar 2018)

Leider auch nicht. Es ist nicht O Superman in einer anderen Version. Das Lied muss auch in den 80`er raus gekommen sein, in den Synthwave Zeiten. Als ich den Anfang von O Superman gehört habe hat es mich sofort an das Lied erinnert.  Gut möglich das einer von beiden die Idee mit der Stimme vom anderen geklaut hat. Das Lied ist noch ein gutes Stück langsamer als die letzten beiden von oben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2018)

War halt nen Schuß ins Blaue um irgendeinen Anfang zu finden gerade wenn es 80íes sein sollen wo die Bands schneller wie Unkraut aus dem Boden schossen. Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Hinweise wie zb. Szenen aus dem Video, Auffälligkeiten beim Interpreten etc.?


----------



## Berky (10. Januar 2018)

Die Melodie ist das einzige was ich noch im Kopf habe, sonst habe ich wirklich alles ausgeschöpft an Infos. Ich hab auch in der Zwischenzeit gesucht und nichts gefunden, Ich habe das Lied früher auch gelegentlich im Radio gehört, alle die +/- 40 Jahre alt sind und früher Radio gehört haben müssten das Lied kennen . Vielleicht ist das Lied auch erst in den 90ern Rausgekommen, aber anhören tut es wie ein Typischer 80er Synthe Song.

Dr Bakterius hats heraus gefunden, danke nochmal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-B2sD2qciMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2018)

Bitte schön, war auch mein letzter Nagel in der Tasche


----------

